# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η Ανάπτυξη ενος νεοσσού περιστεριού σε ενα μήνα.

## pedrogall

Δειτε την αναπτυξη ενος πιτσουνιου ταχυδρομου σε ενα μηνα.


























Οι φωτο εχουν τραβηχτει την 1η την 4η την 8η την 12η την 16η την 21η την 25η και την 30η ημερα της ζωης του πιτσουνιου.

----------


## mitsman

κ.Πετρο να σας ζησει και αυτο και τα υπολοιπα.... να ειστε καλα να τα χαιρεστε..... απιστευτο ποσο γρηγορα μεγαλωνουν για τοσο μεγαλα πουλια!

----------


## koukoulis

Είναι πολύ όμορφο πραγματικά κι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα η παρουσίαση της ανάπτυξής του.Τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια κάνουν 1 ή 2 αβγά;

----------


## vicky_ath

Πω πω... φοβερό!!! Μπράβο κ. Πέτρο!
Ευχαριστούμε για το ενδιαφέρον φωτορεπορτάζ!!!

----------


## mariakappa

μα ποσο γρηγορα μεγαλωσε.  :Love0001:

----------


## panos70

Πολυ ομορφες εικονες ,μου αρεσε η καλη τροφη που ταιζεις τα πουλια ,ειδα κατι σπορους πεσμενους

----------


## pedrogall

Ολα τα περιστερια κανουν συνηθως 2 αυγα , αλλα σπανια κανουν μονον 1 .

----------


## xXx

ευχαριστούμε για το ενημερωτικό ντοκουμέντο  :Character0071:

----------


## δημητρα

πως εγινε ετσι θεριο, περιμενα πιο αργους ρυθμους αναπτυξης λογο μεγεθους. να ειναι γερο και να ερθουν και αλλα

----------


## panaisompatsos

Εντυπωσιακό όντως, να το χαίρεστε

----------


## οδυσσέας

ευχαριστουμε πολυ Πετρο θελουμε και αλλες φωτογραφιες.

*τα περιστερια ηταν η δευτερη μου εκτροφη, οταν ημουν μικρος και εχω πολυ ομορφες αναμνησεις.

----------

